# Psalm Recordings (Scottish Psalter) Online



## TexanRose (Nov 26, 2010)

A while back, I was asking in this thread for links to psalm singing recordings from the Scottish Metrical Psalter:

http://www.puritanboard.com/f67/psalm-recordings-online-current-links-61594/

Looks like the thread is now locked due to age, so I can't add to it--hence a new thread. I compiled a list of all the recordings from the Scottish Psalter that I could find online, and posted it here:

Texan Rose: Free Psalm Recordings, Scottish Psalter

If you know of other recordings that fit my criteria (1650 Scottish Psalter, a capella, free to download) and aren't already in the list, please let me know and I'll add them. Thanks!


----------



## louis_jp (Nov 26, 2010)

Thanks for that compilation!


----------



## Boosterseat_91 (Nov 26, 2010)

Looks awesome. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Bradwardine (Nov 26, 2010)

Thanks for posting the link.


----------



## glorifyinggodinwv (Nov 26, 2010)

Thanks for taking the time to do this.


----------



## fishingpipe (Nov 26, 2010)

Very cool. Thanks for posting. I'll be sampling these for a while.


----------



## markkoller (Nov 26, 2010)

Thanks for your efforts in bringing together such helpful recordings.

I've wanted to work on getting all of the Psalms recorded but I dont have the resources to do it right now.


----------



## RTaron (Nov 26, 2010)

Fantastic!!!!!


----------



## TexanRose (Dec 2, 2010)

I discovered a few more psalm recordings on a Free Church Continuing website, and added them to the list. Also on the FCC website is a great resource: midi files of *all* the psalm tunes in the psalter we use (split-leaf published by the Free Church). More info on that in this post.


----------



## au5t1n (Dec 2, 2010)

Are you interested in Scottish psalms on YouTube? I have a playlist.


----------



## TexanRose (Dec 3, 2010)

I am interested! Care to share the link? I can't actually watch more than one or two Youtube videos at home, because we have satellite internet with pathetic download limits, but I could listen/watch at a relative's house.


----------



## Phil D. (Dec 3, 2010)

I love the little child's strong and sincere participation in the first recording at the second link (1 to Tallis, Santa Fe). I believe that is sweet music indeed to the Savior's ears...


----------



## TexanRose (Dec 3, 2010)

Phil D. said:


> I love the little child's strong and sincere participation in the first recording at the second link (1 to Tallis, Santa Fe). I believe that is sweet music indeed to the Savior's ears...


 
I agree! That little boy is just two years old, but if he knows the psalm, he sings with great enthusiasm.


----------



## Moireach (Dec 17, 2010)

Hi,
I think I emailed you last week Sharon,
I've got quite a few Psalm recordings from my church in Glasgow on youtube, here is a link to one and you can get to the rest from there, Dinosaur Soft Tissue Found in T. rex Bones


----------

